# big mistake changed puppy food to bakers complete!!!



## rvieyra (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh no, i am currently changing my puppies food over, i choose bakers complete as my parents older dog has always been on this. I have just seen some threads which say that it is the worst food they could be on. She was on Royal Canin Maxi Junior. I am going to stop the bakers, what would people advise to feed her. Royal canin is good, but very expensive!!! is there anything i could give in a better price range? :nonod:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I use to feed my dogs on bakers and the only problem i had was my kai got hypo.they are now on Jw and tinned chappie.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

i feed my two bakers complete too  what shall i do now


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i used to feed muffin on that and she never had any problems on it until one day we were in pets at home and they had some wagg out in a bowl and she tried and and ever since refused the bakers so we had to go over the next day to buy wagg. she won`t touch any other dry food now, i thought wagg was quite good anyway. she also gets chappie maybe 2-3 days a week as a treat


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I was feeding Daisy a Pedigree/ Bakers mix

I now feed her JWB pouches and kibble. She LOVES it. The pouches can get pretty expensive though....


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

I started my pup on bakers as the breeder was feeding him it, its only after i joined this forum that i realised how bad it was & why his poop was yellow, luckly he was on on it for a few days with me, i swapped it for James Wellbeloved, its not that much more expensive than bakers & a hell of a lot better & he loves it (plus he s not so mad now, lol)


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> i feed my two bakers complete too  what shall i do now


Carry on if they're doing well on it. My jrt does fine on it, Couldn't give it to the other's though, they go gargar on it


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Badger's Mum said:


> Carry on if they're doing well on it. My jrt does fine on it, Couldn't give it to the other's though, they go gargar on it


Lol mine are gagar anyway but i have noticed they fart alot and it stinks to high heaven


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> Lol mine are gagar anyway but i have noticed they fart alot and it stinks to high heaven


*haha mine are on JW and Mia's farts stink too.*


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

oh thats ok then thought it was just my two lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> Lol mine are gagar anyway but i have noticed they fart alot and it stinks to high heaven


I'll put a picture up of our later, He look's and smell's good on it


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll put a picture up of our later, He look's and smell's good on it


ok , my two and our five mnths and they seem to be growing well on it my , they look good for five mnths .


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> oh thats ok then thought it was just my two lol


haha nope, muffin`s on wagg and she stinks the house out......i don`t think that`s the wagg though, might have something to do with the introduction of wet cat food to the house as she`s been going mad to eat cat poop since then


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> haha nope, muffin`s on wagg and she stinks the house out......i don`t think that`s the wagg though, might have something to do with the introduction of wet cat food to the house as she`s been going mad to eat cat poop since then


lol , my zack goes mad to eat cat poop too , strange dog


----------



## rvieyra (Jan 7, 2010)

lol I love the way this thread has gone. 

I have only just started changing her, so she is only having a small amount in her food. I have noticed that her breath smell more now since going on it and her skin seems less shiney. 

These poor dogs if only they knew how we talked about them!!!:smile5:

I think i may go onto BETA or Wellbeloved. I will check though before hand. I noticed that one food only had 4% meat in it. Orijin has 70% but it is so expensive. 

I will do some research. Any ideas will be much appreciated.


----------



## DemonPixie (Dec 21, 2009)

I fed my pup flash bakers complete and the poos he had with it and the amount was unreal. I used to look and think how can something so small produce so much poo! Lol. He was really bad on it, it didn't agree with him at all and talk about hyper! I was the same as you. I wanted to give him a half decent food but found some o them so expensive. I have him on Burgess Supadog puppy food and he loves it. Its not the best out there compared to the high end ones but it is good for the price. It says here its meat content is 26% min and compared to bakers 4% i'd say it's heaps better. Depends on your buget tho. If i could afford it i'd get the high end stuff. A 2Kg bag is £4.99 out of pets at home, or £5.16 out of our local pet shop, so its no more dearer than bakers really.

Hope this helps


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rvieyra said:


> lol I love the way this thread has gone.
> 
> I have only just started changing her, so she is only having a small amount in her food. I have noticed that her breath smell more now since going on it and her skin seems less shiney.
> 
> ...


Beta is crap tbh.

JWB isnt as good as it used to be. Feeds like Arden Grange, Burns, Skinners and [email protected] Wainwrights are far far better for your dog.

Bakers contains so much rubbish i cant understand how its legal. Some of the chemicals and colourings used have been linked to major health and behavioural problems.
Pedigree is just as bad, but dogs love them as they are loaded with addictive chemicals and sugars.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll get jumped on, I know, but I feed mine Bakers mixed with Chappie dry and they do really well. It's the only thing I have found Maddy will eat without ended up with diarrhoea.

My last dog lived to 14 and was fed on Bakers most of her life.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Pedigree is just as bad, but dogs love them as they are loaded with addictive chemicals and sugars.


i fed muffin pedigree once and i`ve never seen anything like it. she gobbled it up so fast like a kid with candy.....the next day we woke to at least 12 poops all over the top floor. needless to say she`s never had it again and never will, never realised how bad it was until then


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

My 2 have what ever is on offer in the supermarket and both are fit and well. They get the odd bowl of fresh fish and vegetables and porridge on a cold morning lol they love that.
Never had any problems with poop. I sometimes notice a smell after tea but I thought that was my husband lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Would not touch Bakers with a barge pole  or any supermarket brands for that matter! Its so full of crap it is surreal!
It is often not that much more expensive (and sometimes not at all) to feed a good quality food instead...
Scraps from the tables are probably 1000 times better for the dog than Wagg or Bakers anyway...

I feed my dog dry food as I cant get myself to feed raw (yet) and scraps from a vegetarian indian meal wont do them much good , and because I feed dry I ensure I feed the best I can find and afford!
Orijen is the best in my opinion.
JWB is pretty good too (cereals free option in particular)
Arden Grange seems decent enough and there are often some good offers on it around!


----------



## rvieyra (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi 
Thanks for all the replys. I think its really bad that Bakers are allowed to advertise as though they are great!!

I think i may try the Natural Dog food company. They have a high ratio of meat. They also have a £10 off per bag offer at the moment. 

i am still looking, has anyone tried them? 

thanks


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I feed Burns and really happy with it. I too bought Bakers in the early days before I knew about dogs, like to think i'm a bit better informed now.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Beta is crap tbh.
> 
> JWB isnt as good as it used to be. Feeds like Arden Grange, Burns, Skinners and [email protected] Wainwrights are far far better for your dog.
> 
> ...


good post and totally agree.


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

My 3 dogs are on Wainwrights,one of mine has a allergy to certain foods and it was on offer in [email protected]d it and never looked back since. They were on Bakers before hand. I also wean any pups onto the pouches and then the dried...never had any problems with them either. Personally I wouldnt change to another food for them..they love it...but only if a little meat if mixed in with it:wink:
Their coats are in beautiful condition and the poo is nice and firm and easy to pick up..sorry!!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I think most of the cost of bakers & pedigree must go on advertising & marketing to sway people into buying it rather than on the ingredients. Its crap and not even particularly cheap .

My dog were on wainwrights salmon & potato but its got too expensive now so i'm just switching them to skinners salmon & rice. Personally i think if your dog has bad wind/soft poops long after switching then something doesn't suit their digestion. My dogs fart but it rarely smells & have firm poops on current food but i've tried a few brands of chicken/turkey & rice before i realised poultry doesn't suit them.


----------

